# Conor Gillaspie (I sperg)



## Mr. Burgers (Feb 12, 2016)

This thread is all about Giants soon-to-be utility player Conor Michael Gillaspie. I'm his #1 fan and run his Facebook page which I've run since 2010.

https://www.facebook.com/ConorGillaspie/

I've been in contact with both his wife (then fiance) and younger sister McKenzie.

He's had a decent career so far but hasn't broken out (yet).

http://m.mlb.com/video/topic/0/v19749161/col-sf-gillaspie-s-first-homer-is-inside-the-park

inside the park home run!


----------



## Mr. Burgers (Feb 12, 2016)

for a better video (skippable ads)


----------

